# Sonorizar un bar



## maxee (Jul 1, 2012)

Buenas. voy al grano, mi hermana va a abrir un bar, y me encargo el tema de sonido.
Bueno yo te armo los amplificadores si queres por que estan caros, le dije, pero me tiro todo el trabajo. (ampli, parlantes y las distribucion de los mismos)
Es asi, el local es de dos pisos separado con madera y el primero de 10M X 5M y el de arriba de 15M X 5M (cuando me dijo eso casi me muero jejeee)


Estoy en la duda sobre que parlantes usar, como distribuirlos, la cantidad de los mismos, y que amplificador usar.

Vi este ampli en http://construyasuvideorockola.com que me agrada por que no usa integrados, y demaces, pero primero tendria que saber bien cuantos parlantes usar y cuales, para ver que amplificador me conviene, que opinan?


Saludos Maxee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2012)

Primero preguntale a tu hermana si quiere que la gente pueda conversar o no  ?

Saludos !


----------



## maxee (Jul 1, 2012)

Gracias por tu comentario DOSMETROS, y si.. la gente tiene que poder combersar, es para que se escuche un poco de musica de fondo no mas. Un volumen moderado...


----------



## detrakx (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola Maxee, yo haria un sistema distribuido. Estos sistemas se distribuyen de manera tal que cada bafle cubre cierta zona del recinto logrando mejor cobertura y definicion con poca potencia. Mas aun si lo que buscas es musica de fondo. 
Utilizaria cajas de 2 vias pasivas. por ejemplo 8" + Tw o 6" + Tw.
Con 2 etapas amplificadoras de 100W RMS c/u es suficiente para amplificar 

Saludos.


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 2, 2012)

Está muy bueno el amplificador que elegiste para hacer. Claro que te va a sobrar potencia por todos lados.
Ahora, te hago una pregunta.. Que pensás usar para alimentarlo con los +/-63 voltios DC y que soporte 250W?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2012)

Yo tengo otra opinión, para mi es preferible emplear una mayor cantidad de amplificadores, 4 o 6, de menos potencia con el fin de poder ajustar individualmente el volumen cosa que te permite delimitar zonas de intensidad de sonido.

Incluso se puede resolver con algunos amplificadores IC´s, por ejemplo *TDA2050*


----------



## almendra (Jul 2, 2012)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_amp_240w_ambiental_01.php lo cambiaría por este.


----------



## maxee (Jul 3, 2012)

Gracias por los comentarios a todos.

125W era como para hacer una serie-paralelo de parlantes y enganchar unos cuantos, pero, esta muy bueno el circuito que propusiste Almendra, me gusta la idea de poder controlar el volumen por secciones, pero no conosco el integrado que usa ese ampli ni la calidad del mismo. Por el contrario escuche hablar muy bien de los TDA como propuso Fogonazo. Un TDA 2050 para cada caja de parlantes pienso que va a andar joya. Pero bueno, que todavia no se cuantos parlantes poner. Detrakx mencionaste unas cajas de dos vias pasivas, me podrias contar un poco mas sobre eso? Calculo que un parlante de 4 pulgadas mas un twiter, por caja puede andar, dependiendo de la cantidad de cajas que sea necesario, hago un esquemita de como pienso poner los parlantes..los parlantes de un lado del bar seran R y los del otro L y controlo el volumen por par de parlantes enfrentados.. que opinan?




Edit: nueva idea, que tal de poner unas cajas para grabes, y varios satelites para los medios y agudos? con su respectivos filtros para que se reproduzcan solo las frecuencias idoneas para cada caja. Pongo una imagen espero que se entienda la idea..

sera suficiente? sobra? que me combien?


----------



## detrakx (Jul 4, 2012)

Me parece que te estas complicando demasiado con la cantidad de parlantes y la distribucion de los mismos. Hasta me atrevo a decirte que no tiene sentido hacer un stereo en un distribuido. Por que solo va a ser apreciado solo en algunos puntos del recinto. 
Hacer un sistema de 3 vias acarrea varios problemas, vas a tener cancelaciones por diferencia de distancia entre el sub y el mid high, a menos que utilices delay y corrijas el problema.
Te insisto que armar un 2 vias es mucho mas simple y te evitas varios problemas.
Siempre teniendo en cuenta el objetivo es trabajar a bajo SPL.
En cuanto pueda te subo ejemplos de como organizar el distribuido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> _*Me parece que te estas complicando demasiado con la cantidad de parlantes y la distribucion de los mismos*_. ........



Opino lo mismo, con unos parlantes Full Range o unos gabinetes de 2 vías se puede resolver el tema sin complicaciones.

Respecto a la cantidad, es mi criterio respecto a gabinetes, "Es preferible que sobre y no que falte".
Uno de los mejores materiales absorbentes del sonido son los propios humanos, así que se debe garantizar una buena distribución y nivel de SPL (Aunque este *NO* sea alto) incluso en la condición de "Local lleno de gente" 

Algunas cosas que se me ocurre que pudieran mejorar el proyecto sin disparar los costos:

Incluir uno o 2 ecualizadores de 5 o mas bandas, esto como para corregir alguna que otra posible deficiencia de sonido en ese ambiente.

Colocar los gabinetes en el cielorraso mejoran el sonido y su distribución, pero con el tiempo destruyen las suspenciones del los parlantes.

Seguramente se tratará de crear algún tipo de atmósfera o ambiente con la atenuación de luz (Dimmer), esto suele afectar a los equipos de sonido, hay que preverlo de antemano.


----------



## maxee (Jul 4, 2012)

Gracias a los dos por responder, no se que haria sin este foro.

Bien, entiendo lo de cancelacion del sonido, y por que me combiene usar cajas Full Range, o de dos vias. hasta ahi perfecto, voy a usar este tipo de cajas.

Tema aparte: Uno de los socios de mi hermana dice que va a sonar como un supermercado (osea maal) que diga eso despues de todo el trabajo que estoy haciendo me dio por las . asi que hay que taparle el oyito al atrevido ese. No veo la hora de conocerlo. 

Volviendo al tema, stereo o mono? cada caja va a tener su propio integradito para amplificar, por lo que es facil cambiar de stereo a mono, y probar. pero tengo que hacer los ecualizadores, por que tengo que decidirlo pronto.

Fogonazo: Tenia en vista un solo Eq de 10 bandas para todo, (èste de Tupolev) pero ahora que me dices esto, es evidente que tienes razòn, pero se me va mucho cash en potenciometros y demas con al menos 3 de estos. Tambien vi el Eq de la imagen, de la pagina de pablin, que es pasivo, podria armar unos cuantos de estos de ser necesario, pero no me da mucha confianza el circuito. que opinas?

Y lo otro con cuantas cajas podria andar bien en cada piso?


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427225553-parlantes-de-4-2-vias-33-w-reales-muy-buenos-_JM_ parlante me parece apropiado. pero igual voy a hacer un vieje a rosario a comprar todo, como para ir con una idea de que traer..... (es de dos vias)

Gracias y saludos! Maxee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Fijate por aqui :

http://www.emavemusical.com/resultados.php?seccion=0015&precio_hasta=500


----------



## detrakx (Jul 5, 2012)

En el foro hay modulos de ecualizadores parametricos. Con que armes 3 tipo (campana) + control de tonos para bajos y agudos te alcanza.
Hacerlo mono es mucho mas simple, requeris menos salidas de potencia, solo un canal de ecualizacion y tambien es mas simple ecualizar el sistema. 

Tips basicos para la distribucion.

- Ubicar las cajas lo mas cerca del publico.
- Apuntar las cajas al publico, evitar reflexiones innecesarias (nunca apuntar a las paredes, techo o suelo).

- Evitar solapamiento de cajas, la presion sonora se concentra sobre el eje, disminuye la uniformidad del sonido, desecualizacion del sistema (dificultad en la ecualizacion asistida).  

Te paso un ejemplo de distribucion para el recinto de 5 x 10
Tomo de referencia una cobertura de 60 grados x caja. (la realidad no es asi, solo como ejemplo practico).

Zona celeste = Zona de cobertura
Zona roja = Zona de adicion
Zona blanca = Zona fuera de cobertura.

Espero que te sirva 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> En el foro hay modulos de ecualizadores parametricos. Con que armes 3 tipo (campana) + control de tonos para bajos y agudos te alcanza.
> Hacerlo mono es mucho mas simple, requeris menos salidas de potencia, solo un canal de ecualizacion y tambien es mas simple ecualizar el sistema.
> 
> Tips basicos para la distribucion.
> ...



Cuidado con la fase, solo eso, parece que todo esta muy lindo en paint, pero la realidad es otra.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 5, 2012)

Con 1 solo parlante podemos tener problemas de fase (interaccion entre señal directa y reflejada). A medida que vamos agregando parlantes hay mas posibilidades aun. (interaccion entre parlantes y reflexiones).
Sin embargo es posible optimizar la respuesta del sistema, realizando una correcta distribucion. ajustando los niveles y ecualizando el sistema. 
Y no amontonar parlantes a lo chancho asi por que si.

Saludos.


----------



## maxee (Jul 6, 2012)

y entonces que podria hacer? para no tener problemas de fase? Estoy leyendo articulos en internet pero se me complica mucho. No entiendo nada de sonido. Detrakx con 3 cajas en el piso de 10M X 5M decis que me alcanza? (digo por tu esquema)

Ya tengo en vista un ecualizador paramètrico (tambien estuve buscando info sobre esto, no los conocia) de 3 bandas.

Me faltaria saber la cantidad de parlantes o cajas, y la hubicacion de las mismas, perdon si es muy atrevido pedir esto, no supe decir que no cuando me ofrecieron el trabajo.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 6, 2012)

Para evitar los problemas de fase, hay que minimizar el solapamiento entre la cobertura de las cajas.
Zona roja (ver grafico). Tambien llamada zona de adicion. 
Dependiendo del tipo de distribucion algunas tienen mas solapamiento que otras, por ende pro y contras.
El esquema con 3 cajas seria el metodo mas economico de realizar, cubre la mayoria del recinto, sin embargo hay zonas que tienen menos cobertura.
Creo que no es tan critico, en base al objetivo de tener musica de fondo.

Saludos.


----------



## maxee (Ago 24, 2012)

Buenas.... paso a contarles los avances en el proyecto...

Me decidí por utilizar cajas de 3 vías. 4 en el piso de abajo y otras 3 en el de arriba, las cuales estarán formadas por un solo parlante de esos típicos de auto, que tienen sobre el cono del parlante grande otros 2 para medios y agudos.

En cuanto a la electrónica, voy a armar 8 amplificadores con TDA2050, y un pre con TL084 el cual amplifica las dos señales de entrada y las manda a unos seguidores de tensión, también con TL084, para ajustar impedancias, de ahí, a los TDA2050 y a los parlantes. Como Extra tiene la posibilidad de mandar la misma señal de audio a todos los parlantes, o bien, poner música distinta en el primer y segundo piso. ademas del control de volumen independiente para cada parlante y 2 máster para variar el volumen de todos los parlantes de un piso.

Dejo la imagen del PREamp

Saludos!


----------



## maxee (Sep 25, 2012)

Buenas.... paso a hacerles una consulta. ya que mi hermana (Rocio) esta apurada a comprar los parlantes, el tema es que no sé bien que recomendarle, un cuanto a Watts Ohms y tamaño.  

Estoy un poco mareado con los W musicales, los W a 8Ω, a 4Ω   y que todo esto depende también de la alimentación! Lo que me genera otra duda, la alimentación max. es de +-25 pero aunque quiero sacarles todo el jugo a estos integrados no quiero correr ningún riesgo, pensaba alimentarlos con +-21V o +-22V para trabajar seguro. Pero es lo que pienso yo no lo se. estoy hace rato leyendo el datasheet pero no doy pie con bola.

Por favor un mano!

Este es el datasheet del integrado: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf


PDerdon que no edite me mansaje de arriba para agregar esto, es que no pude

PD2: dejo un imagen del PCB del ampli (van dos de esos)


----------



## maxee (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenas... paso a contar las novedades del proyecto. ya termine los PCB`s, soldè todos los componentes.. lo probe.. y




La verdad no logro comprender donde le estoy errando.. dejo imagen del PCB por si alguien puede encontrar algun error... las pruebas las hice sin carga con un trafo de +-21V que con la lampara serie (la que prendia casi al %100) caia a 10V por rama. Alguien sabe que puede ser..? estube toda la tarde con esto y no le encuentro la vuelta.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 31, 2012)

No estarás usando fuente partida y poniendo el chasis del disipador a masa ¿no?


----------



## YIROSHI (Oct 31, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Buenas... paso a contar las novedades del proyecto. ya termine los PCB`s, soldè todos los componentes.. lo probe.. yVer el archivo adjunto 82609
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Compañero maxee, primer error al pcb le faltan los 2 condensadores de 220uF Electroliticos interconectados a +/- de cada IC de vital importancia, el pcb se ve bien esteticamente pero de funcionalidad no te va a servir esta muy incompleto, cuantos amperios le estas inyectando a los amplificadores paralelos, bueno si necesitas una mano nos comentas compañero que te ayudaremos

Saludos compañero.


----------



## maxee (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola gracias por las respuestas, capitanp el disipador esta en el aire, no está conectado a nada.
YIROSHI la fuente esta filtrada con 4 condendores de 3300uF, vos decís que es necesario agregarle 2 condensadores de 220uF cerquita de cada integrado?
El transformador que estoy usando entrega unos 10A aprox.
Y por que dices que esta incompleto? creo que le puse todo lo que esta en el circuito recomendado en el datasheet.. vos que le agregarías?
Voy a probar poniendo esos condensadores de 220uF gracias de nuevo


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 1, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Hola gracias por las respuestas, capitanp el disipador esta en el aire, no está conectado a nada.
> YIROSHI la fuente esta filtrada con 4 condendores de 3300uF, vos decís que es necesario agregarle 2 condensadores de 220uF cerquita de cada integrado?
> El transformador que estoy usando entrega unos 10A aprox.
> Y por que dices que esta incompleto? creo que le puse todo lo que esta en el circuito recomendado en el datasheet.. vos que le agregarías?
> Voy a probar poniendo esos condensadores de 220uF gracias de nuevo



Compañero maxee por eso te digo que esta incompleto fijate muy bien en el Datasheet y veras que te faltan esos condensadores, la GND debe rodear el circuito y quedar al lado de cada entrada INPUT y salida OUTPUT para mejor conexion, la fuente esta muy bien, los TDA  los aislas con crema o pasta disipadora y con sus respectivos termicos para que no hagan masa con el Disipador, tambien hay que  atornillar muy bien los IC porque uno medio flojo causa sobrecalentamiento. El circuito es sencillo pero antes de conectar la fuente hay que revisarlo muy bien que todo este bien, incluso alguno de los TDA te puede salir falsificado y quemarce al conectarce el amplificador.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## leshf (Nov 1, 2012)

èste de Tupolev 

amigo yo te recomiendo que le coloques potenciometros comunes, no estos deslizables ya q cuestan mucho mas.
un potenciometro comun cuesta entre $2 y $5
y un potenciometro deslizable cuesta entre $40 y $60
debido a la falta de los mismos.


----------



## maxee (Nov 1, 2012)

Gracias nuevamente.. le puse dos condensadores de 330uF que eran los que tenia en casa y funciono perfecto un TDA, solo probe uno por el momento, le pondre los demas condensadores de 220uF, dos por cada TDA y vere que tal anda. Muchas gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 1, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Gracias nuevamente.. le puse dos condensadores de 330uF que eran los que tenia en casa y funciono perfecto un TDA, solo probe uno por el momento, le pondre los demas condensadores de 220uF, dos por cada TDA y vere que tal anda. Muchas gracias



Compañero me da gusto que te funciono es que sin esos condensadores que te faltaban, la corriente pasa derechito al TDA y cabummm asi como mostraste en la fotopuedes ponerle entre 220uF a 470uF, cualquier duda que tengas nos comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboramos.

Saludos compañero maxee.


----------



## maxee (Nov 2, 2012)

Se me està complicando un poco para conseguier 14 condensadores de 220uF.. sabes si en vez de 8 cond. de 220uF por placa (4 TDA) puedo ponerle 4 de 470uF por cada placa?   y Gracias nuevamente


----------



## maxee (Nov 21, 2012)

YIROSHI muchas gracias por tu ayuda, te cuento que le puse dos condensadores de 3300uF (en la fuente solo quedo el puente de diodos) y anduvo bien el primer TDA el segundo también y el tercero tenia un poco de ruido en la salida y el cuarto ni te cuento, así que le puse dos condensadores mas de 470uF en el otro extremo y funciono de maravilla.
Me hubiera gustado hacerlo como corresponde pero no puedo conseguir componentes acá en firmat. y mandar un comicionista a rosario por unos condensadores.. no.
Muchas gracias!
Maxee


----------

